# Beretta 92FS- Cracked Slide Or Factory Relief Cut?



## rfo1 (Dec 3, 2012)

I recently purchased a used Beretta 92FS online. When it arrived I noticed what appears to be a crack in the 7:00 position inside the firing pin hole. My questions to the experts-
1. is this indeed a stress crack or is it a relief cut done at the factory?
2. is this gun safe to shoot or do I need to locate a replacement slide?
Thanks for your assistance. I do not want to fire this gun if it is unsafe to do so.
rfo1


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Rest easy my friend and shoot away, the slide is designed and manufactured that way. No stress crack. Pick up any 92FS, M9, etc... to compare  or, if you wish do a google: (beretta 92FS view from rear) to verify. All our 92's and 96's are identical to what you are showing.


----------



## rfo1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks Denner, that is what I wanted to read. You made my day.
Rick


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

rfo1 said:


> Thanks Denner, that is what I wanted to read. You made my day.
> Rick


Likewise, same design on the PX4 Storm's as well. Good shooting and congrats on your new 92FS.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Got any better pictures of that nice "new to you" Model 92? BTW, welcome to the site. :smt1099


----------



## rfo1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Sure I do-- happy to oblige


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, that 92 looks to be in excellent condition. Looks new to me. I own a 1993G with well over 20,000 rounds down range and it shoots today as well as it did brand new, maybe better.


----------

